# Redfish Day



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Got down to the beach around 8:30 this morning. Tossed out 2 rods with crab right off the beach and before I could even get my waders on we had a redfish. There were over a dozen dolphin running bait less than 100 yards of the beach and they must have had the reds pushed in close because we caught them one after another for a couple hours. When the dolphin left, so did the reds, because we fished until dark and never got another bite, but it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

More pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

few more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry, thought I was on the surf fishing forum, Oh well


----------



## Emowillcox (May 5, 2016)

Great photos what beach were u on?


----------



## uscgnazzario (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Emowillcox said:


> Great photos what beach were u on?


Sargent


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice ! What a great day fishing and good photos to save the memory.
What is up with that dog? Three legs and unique markings, or is that a sweater?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

LaddH said:


> Nice ! What a great day fishing and good photos to save the memory.
> What is up with that dog? Three legs and unique markings, or is that a sweater?


That's Mia the lucky fishing dog. She still has all her legs, and yes she's wearing a sweater, it gets cold on the beach for little pups.


----------



## mcooper (Dec 16, 2011)

Great report thanks.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

What does your t-shirt say? It looks cool.:smile:


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

Are you catching all the crabs for bait? I am having a hard time locating any.


----------



## BHOOKER (Apr 9, 2014)

Every night I pray to the "Fishing God Sharkchum" to catch some next trip. Does Zeus fish up there too???


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Rawpower said:


> What does your t-shirt say? It looks cool.:smile:


 Sharkchum's Surf Fishing Safaris'. I must have been drinking while online, because one day I get a box full of shirts, business cards, pens, and magnetic stickers for my truck. I really don't have a surf fishing guide service , but a lot of people think I should.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

hate23putt said:


> Are you catching all the crabs for bait? I am having a hard time locating any.


 I buy them at seafood markets. You just have to call around until you find one that has them. They are hard to find this time of year and I usually only catch 3 or 4 a weekend in my traps.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I'm absolutely amazed at the consistency at which you can catch them.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

essayons75 said:


> I'm absolutely amazed at the consistency at which you can catch them.


Nothing he does amazes me anymore. Some guys are chick magnets, John is a fish magnet!


----------



## Chippadip (Oct 4, 2016)

Awesome congrats. I've never had any luck fishing the surf. I noticed you use a drop shot rig? I use the same thing except much scaled down in the flats when I wade fish. 

for my knowledge, how far out do you put your bait when you surf fish? Past all of the breakers? I feel like when I surf fish my bait is just getting tossed around by the ocean and the fish can't find it. 

Anyway, congrats on a fun day and great pics.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Chippadip said:


> Awesome congrats. I've never had any luck fishing the surf. I noticed you use a drop shot rig? I use the same thing except much scaled down in the flats when I wade fish.
> 
> for my knowledge, how far out do you put your bait when you surf fish? Past all of the breakers? I feel like when I surf fish my bait is just getting tossed around by the ocean and the fish can't find it.
> 
> Anyway, congrats on a fun day and great pics.


It's not really a drop shot rig, it's the leaders I build for surf fishing.
The distance you place your bait's depends on where the gut's are at the time and which gut the fish are feeding in. Most of the fish I catch are relatively close in, usually the first or second gut.
The fish that feed in the surf zone have been doing it for millions of years and are used to the rough water and currents. A rough surf is actually better for fishing, because the crashing waves uncover all the small marine life that is buried in the sand that the fish feed on.


----------

